# MD Fita Field Championship on Labor Day



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

The Maryland Fita Field Championship is on September 7. Location is Vingt Neuf Archers in White Marsh, MD. We are a short distance from I-95. 

I'll be the Range Capt and working the kitchen. Hope to see you there.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*MD Fita Field*

I have not played this game before, but looking forward to trying it to see what it's like to shoot those yellow spots. :wink: 

Just one question, exactly how is that bunny shot?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

What's the difference in FITA field, and NFAA field?:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

montigre said:


> I have not played this game before, but looking forward to trying it to see what it's like to shoot those yellow spots. :wink:
> 
> Just one question, exactly how is that bunny shot?


Not sure. I believe the bunny size target is shot at a distance further than 35'.



2005Ultramag said:


> What's the difference in FITA field, and NFAA field?:embara:


It's a whole different ballgame. 3 arrows per target, distances in meters, etc.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

montigre said:


> I have not played this game before, but looking forward to trying it to see what it's like to shoot those yellow spots. :wink:
> 
> Just one question, exactly how is that bunny shot?


Its been awhile since I looked at the rules, but I believe you shoot the bunny at 10, 15 and 20 meters.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> The Maryland Fita Field Championship is on September 7. Location is Vingt Neuf Archers in White Marsh, MD. We are a short distance from I-95.
> 
> *I'll be the Range Capt and working the kitchen*. Hope to see you there.


:faint: How'd they get ya off the Hog long enough????


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :faint: How'd they get ya off the Hog long enough????


Believe you me....that's a tall order.  If you're there....you will see it in the parking lot. :tongue:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Any results from from todays shoot.


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

John Pero a.k.a....stihlpro took the win today in unlmited with a score of 411


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I was considering showing up today, but wanted to get at least one more day of practice in with the hunting bow before the season starts.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> I was considering showing up today, but wanted to get at least one more day of practice in with the hunting bow before the season starts.


No better way to practice then shooting a field round......:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Line cutter775 said:


> John Pero a.k.a....stihlpro took the win today in unlmited with a score of 411


Yep, nice shooting! :thumbs_up Justin and Bob rounded out the top three scores......

Justin P. 410

Bob Peterson 401

We had a total of 40 shooters and the weather was great. Thanks to all who attended. Next time, I'm gonna get my arse out of the kitchen and shoot.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, nice shooting! :thumbs_up Justin and Bob rounded out the top three scores......
> 
> Justin P. 410
> 
> ...



How is the FITA Field round Scored? How many targets, how many arrows???


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, nice shooting! :thumbs_up Justin and Bob rounded out the top three scores......
> 
> Justin P. 410
> 
> ...


Nice shooting Bobby P. :thumb:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> How is the FITA Field round Scored? How many targets, how many arrows???



X= 6 points, then each successive ring goes from 5-1 point. 3 arrows shot at 24 targets. A few walk-ups, a couple of bunny-looking targets with microscopic dots and one single spot target that was large enough for someone to curl up on it--Seriously, it was really a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to shooting it again next year. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

montigre said:


> X= 6 points, then each successive ring goes from 5-1 point. 3 arrows shot at 24 targets. A few walk-ups, a couple of bunny-looking targets with microscopic dots and one single spot target that was large enough for someone to curl up on it--Seriously, it was really a lot of fun and I"m looking forward to shooting it again next year. :wink:


Good to see ya yesterday.  Now...go out and get that shoulder fixed. :wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Good to see ya yesterday.  Now...go out and get that shoulder fixed. :wink:


Thanks, Jerry--was good seeing you too!!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> A few walk-ups


What type of FITA field round were you shooting? Last I saw there weren't any walk-ups on those rounds :tongue:!

Typically, for a marked FITA field I believe you shoot 10/15/20m on a 20cm target, 20/25/30m on a 40cm target, 35/40/45m on a 60cm target and 50/55/60m on an 80cm target. All black target with a yellow dot, not that much different in appearance than an NFAA hunter target.....just lot more scoring rings in the black . 3 arrow/target, possible score of 18/target if the new FITA scoring is used (where x=6). All the above distances for the compound and recurve adult classes. Barebow distances vary I believe, not quite as far, especially at the longer stakes if I recall.

>>------->


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CHPro said:


> What type of FITA field round were you shooting? Last I saw there weren't any walk-ups on those rounds :tongue:!
> >>------->


:dontknow::dontknow: No one in my group had ever shot a FITA field before, so there were a couple of targets that were subject to our individual "interpretation"....looked like walk-ups to us....:zip: :wink:


----------

